# Tell me about the TUG website



## cdillon23 (Jun 7, 2005)

I was looking at the website and noticed there is a members section.  I am thinking about signing up.  Tell me what is good about it.  Thanks!


----------



## teachingmyown (Jun 7, 2005)

There are several values to "joining" TUG.  My favorite (i.e. most frequently used) is the extensive personal experience of the members who have visited the numerous resorts available for exchanges.  How to decide between this resort or that resort...?  The reviews section is "members only" and is filled with hands-on, eye-witness reports from folks who have absolutely no vested interest in a particular resort, as well as the actual, "I love this place so much I SPENT money to own here and this is why..." reports.  No where else that I know of has such a vast store of resort reviews from actual users.  I never plan a trip anywhere without checking the reviews first.

Another popular "Members Only" area is the Sightings Forum on the bbs.  Tuggers post when they notice a hard-to-get or more-desirable-than-most week available with one of the exchange companies in order to tip other Tuggers that "now" would be a good time to try to snag a great exchange.  In effect it means that lots of folks are helping you look for that needle in a haystack opportunity.

There are more features/benefits available to members...look around and see what you think.  For $15, it's a great bargain.  One vacation at ***** spent looking out the window at a concrete wall & listening to loud music from the restaurant next door all night will make you want to know ahead of time what to expect after check-in.


----------



## debraxh (Jun 8, 2005)

I agree the best thing about being a member is access to the reviews.  They seem much more comprehensive than those on other sites, and I feel confident that they are submitted by real people who visited the resort, and for the most part are unbiased.

Trade test results are also posted in the sightings board which can give you some insight into the trade power of your resort(s).

The historical sales area may also be helpful if you're looking to buy or sell a timeshare -- members can post details of timeshares they've purchased here to give you a general idea of what the value may be.

You also get a free classified ad with membership.  If you were planning to place an ad for a sale or rental, you may as well become a member.

Welcome to TUG regardless


----------



## cdillon23 (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks, I signed up for Membership tonight.  Thanks!


----------

